# Melaontan II



## icecube789 (Mar 15, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]Anyone have any experience with it? i have been reading and the doses people have taken are all over the place. Some say take it by body weight. some say start at .25/day for a week and increase up to .75/day and never go over. how were the sides? were they tolerable? [/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

.25mg's seems to be the average starting point, guage the sides, then work your way up to 1mg... using it on days that you tan.  Tan 5-10 mins in a tanning bed, 30-40 outside in the sun.  Antihistamines can help with the post injection nausea.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 15, 2012)

Start low and only increase as you need to.  I just took my first pin of labpe mt2 at 200MCG. I'll stick with that dose awhile, if I don't get dark enough, I'll increase. I'm flushing pretty good right now.


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 15, 2012)

I start at 100mcg, the nausea can be really bad at first.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 15, 2012)

It was a little irritating tonight but not too bad.  Starting low is a good idea though.
I was trying to save bac water and mixed it strong.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 16, 2012)

Mixed 10mg with 10ml Bac, to start I inject 10 units into my mouse-tart, equaling 100mcg...correct?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 16, 2012)

MaxEarn said:


> Mixed 10mg with 10ml Bac, to start I inject 10 units into my mouse-tart, equaling 100mcg...correct?


 

Correct.. 10mg with 10ml bac - 100mcg's = 10iu's


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 17, 2012)

U da man Pitt.

This is my second day... 100mcg 1st and 200 second day. No side effects at all.  Should have I felt anything?
If I gradually increase, say... work up to 500 over a ten days can i avoid the nausea? 
And what about double dipping, maybe 200 in am and 200 at night, would that have the same effect as a strait 400mcg dose?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 17, 2012)

Not everyone will experience side effects from it.  Antihistamines supposedly help deal with the nausea.  And yeah, I don't see why you couldn't work up the dose to allow your body to adjust.  

Are you using Labpe's mtII?  The only reason I ask, is that I've been hearing a lot of people say they are sticking to 100mcg's on tanning days because it's working so well.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 17, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Not everyone will experience side effects from it.  Antihistamines supposedly help deal with the nausea.  And yeah, I don't see why you couldn't work up the dose to allow your body to adjust.
> 
> Are you using Labpe's mtII?  The only reason I ask, is that I've been hearing a lot of people say they are sticking to 100mcg's on tanning days because it's working so well.



I'm always on antihistamines this time of year. I still have some nausea, but not bad.  I've added mt2 to my log.


----------



## savalacad (Apr 10, 2012)

The dosing guideline for Melanotan II is 1mg per 100kg of bodyweight.  Generally for females this equates to around 0.5-0.65mg of Melanotan II  per injection (meaning 15-20 doses per vial) and for males 0.65mg-1mg  per injection (10-15 doses per vial).


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 10, 2012)

so i just bought some melt 2 from labpe if i put 2cc of bac water 100 units on my slin pin.what would be a good dose like what would 25 clicks on my slin pin be would it be .25mg ?


----------



## colochine (Apr 10, 2012)

Use 1ml of bac water then 1ml = 10mg so if u are using a
1ml slin pin .1ml = 1mg.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 10, 2012)

whats with this MCG talk. talk that small is not needed with MT2
0.5mg eod-e3d for the first 3-4 weeks with 8-10min of tanning each week. then 0.5mg 1-2X a week till you get dark to where you want(another 3-6wks depending on yoru skin type). then 0.5mg every 1-2wks to maintain. SIMPLE

I would NOT take more than 1mg but i rec 0.25-0.5mg per dose.

using CEM's MT2 in a lab test now and have before and works great.
but NOT every one will have the same skin type so it may vary. I am fairly white but have a GREAT ability to tan and if i am out alot in summer (MT2 or not) I get dark. 
if your a ginger that cant normally tan, you might be shit out of luck and only get more freckls out of MT2.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 10, 2012)

btw i only add in 2ml of solution to 10mg its simple. 5iu on slin pin is 0.5mg


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 10, 2012)

so if i add 2ml of bac water to a 10mg of melt 2 would 10 clicks be 1mg or would it be 20 clicks to make 1mg?


----------



## chesty4 (Apr 10, 2012)

I used 2 ml of bac water per 10ml and have gotten outstanding results in just a week at .5 ml. I've only had two 30 minute outdoor tanning sessions to help it kick in.

No nausea but the other sides are nice!  I've actually had to cover my left arm while driving so the rest of my body could catch up with the "farmer's tan" I had to start with.


----------



## colochine (Apr 10, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so if i add 2ml of bac water to a 10mg of melt 2 would 10 clicks be 1mg or would it be 20 clicks to make 1mg?



I don't know what clicks are...post a pic of your pin.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 10, 2012)

20 units or .2ml would be 1mg if you added 2ml of bac water. 


Maybe I'm crazy. I'm a pasty ass white boy and I always use 1mg until I get where I want to be then 1mg 2x per week to maintain. 

Be sure to tan. If you don't the tan doesn't look natural IMO.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 11, 2012)

ok thanks sloppy i will be adding 2cc or 2ml of bac water and then doing .5mg/10 units a day.unless i know i will be going to pound town that night then i will pin 20 clicks which is the same as units btw.1mg and you can not beat the wood douwn haha.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 11, 2012)

colochine said:


> I don't know what clicks are...post a pic of your pin.


clicks are the lines on you slin pin like10, 20  etc.same as units


----------



## oufinny (Apr 11, 2012)

I will keep you all up to date.  I just pinned 200mcg and so far no nausea, hopefully it stays that way.  I take Zyrtec though so that may help.

20 min update: been about 20 mins and I got some diarrhea, yeah I know TMI but who knows this may happen to some of you too.  Don't stray far from the toilet!


----------



## stimac16 (Apr 27, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> 20 units or .2ml would be 1mg if you added 2ml of bac water.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm crazy. I'm a pasty ass white boy and I always use 1mg until I get where I want to be then 1mg 2x per week to maintain.
> ...



thx bro


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 27, 2012)

Dont do 5mg. You will get sick


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 27, 2012)

just ordered some from osta-gain..cant wait!!!


----------



## CG (Apr 30, 2012)

Shot an old bottle I had lying around.. got antsy waiting for my labpe shipment lol.

200 mcg first time - slight nausea, lower stomach discomfort, flushing, EXTREME TIREDNESS. I was dead on my feet 20 mins later, slept like a rock.

200mcg second time - more nausea, less lower stomach discomfort. Slight flushing, site soreness, not as tired (if at all) restless sleep.

I do need to say the 1st was after a RIDICULOUS workout and plenty of cardio


----------

